# Beach day!



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

It's summer time! At least it almost is...in my part of the world anyway :wink:
So I took Martha to the beach with some friends. We actually got a decent canter in which is BIG DEAL as last time I cantered on the beach I ended up having a nasty fall and spraining my neck and being out of work for 7 months :neutral:
Unfortunately the riding photos are on my friend's phone and she actually fell into the lagoon and got her phone wet, so it's currently sitting in the hot water cupboard in a bowl of rice 
Until we get that sorted have some photos of Martha and I!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

love this one:










oh, btw, what's a "hot water cupboard"?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lucky! It's pretty much fall here...except today it's like 80 degrees F...so weird in October.
Love the pictures!! Looks like such a fun day!!  Martha is beautiful! You guys look great together too!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Hot water cupboard is an airing cupboard with the hot water cylinder in it 
The phone is still busted but I'm really hoping a few days in rice will fix it up. I don't have enough photos of me riding


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

EquineBovine said:


> Hot water cupboard is an airing cupboard with the hot water cylinder in it
> The phone is still busted but I'm really hoping a few days in rice will fix it up. I don't have enough photos of me riding


what is this cupboard used for? to dry things out? is this a humid climate thing? I've never heard of such a thing, ever.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like you two had a wonderful time!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Haha ok a hot water cupboard basically just holds the hot water cylinder. You can put clothes in there to keep warm or dry slightly damp ones out. I wouldn't put wet ones in there but yeah, it works by being warm  

Can't believe people have never heard of them! Houses in NZ mostly never have radiators which is weird. I'm British and we always had radiators! Haha different horses for different courses!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think in the USA a hot water cupboard would be like a Utility closet where the hot water heater is stored.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I love that the majority of the posts in this thread regard a hot water cupboard :rofl:


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Still no riding photos as the phone is well and truly dead  
But I fancy taking her next week so hopefully I'll have some then!


----------

